# Question about exporting only selected parts of a song in reaper



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2011)

I know it can be done in other DAWs, I'm hoping it can be done in Reaper aswell. What I want to do is record lets say a full album (lets say there are 5 songs) and you want them to all sound alike, mix wise. So I record all the drums and guitars in one single reaper project, and export each song individually, anyone know how this can be done?


----------



## Tree (Dec 5, 2011)

If you highlight/select all the audio regions of the song you want to use Reaper doesn't give you the option to export only the selected regions?


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't read anything in the user manual about this, sorry man. I'm thinking you may need to export it to a different program and make the cuts there.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2011)

Tree said:


> If you highlight/select all the audio regions of the song you want to use Reaper doesn't give you the option to export only the selected regions?



I haven't tried, I'll try it right now and get back to you on this


----------



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2011)

I've found out how! thanks to Tree's help 

here is how you would export only parts of a song for reaper, for dummies:


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2011)

You can also just select the part of the project that contains the song and choose "Time selection" from the render menu. No need to mess with the regions.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2011)

yes that works aswell !


----------



## danieluber1337 (Dec 5, 2011)

A problem arises when you use programmed drums, though. For example, if you want to export the album song by song, drum trails will be cut off at each song.

I think the best way to get around this is to render your drums once you've tweaked them until your heart's content, then export.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2011)

well, you can also leave a few seconds of silence inbetween each song


----------

